# Petrol Particulate Filter



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi all,

I've had my light come on yesterday on my 45TFSI Quattro urging me to drive the car to clean the filter up. The thing is, the car is only a year old from new.

Is this normal?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, More than likely too many short journeys.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks like I'll be taking it for an extended drive tomorrow then!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You need to keep the revs higher so drop to a lower gear to keep the revs higher for a while, this should help burn off any particulates.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't think gasoline OPF has to be regenerated, as diesel one...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kevin#34 said:


> I don't think gasoline OPF has to be regenerated, as diesel one...


Hi, how does it clean itself then?
Hoggy.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Diesel cars produce more particulates than petrol vehicles, meaning they are more susceptible to getting blocked. Petrol cars run a lot hotter, therefore burning off the soot in the PPF without the need to drive at higher speeds.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Outnumbered said:


> Diesel cars produce more particulates than petrol vehicles, meaning they are more susceptible to getting blocked. Petrol cars run a lot hotter, therefore burning off the soot in the PPF without the need to drive at higher speeds.


Hi, I wonder why the alarm is now showing, is the system not working correctly & raising the exhaust temp automatically to clean it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> > Diesel cars produce more particulates than petrol vehicles, meaning they are more susceptible to getting blocked. Petrol cars run a lot hotter, therefore burning off the soot in the PPF without the need to drive at higher speeds.
> ...


Possibly because it should be cleaned passively. I'd suspect just a normal drive will clear it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They run hotter and shouldn't need cleaning

https://www.whatcar.com/advice/buying/w ... ork/n19953
https://www.onlyrevo.com/blog/gpf-gasol ... oes-it-do/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Perhaps the alarm is an indication that regen is in operation.
Hopefully a MK3 owner will read the manual.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

I will find the manual and post what I find.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Taken from the manual.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for the Info.
Very similar to what I thought.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

I've been driving it continuously since it's been on and I've just done a 25 mile journey with the engine warm, on a motorway trying to clear this error.

No luck so far. :-(


----------

